# How Do You Prepare For Show ?



## airforce#1 (Dec 13, 2001)

How do you prepare birds for show, I have seen others use rubbing alcohol on the birds feet. Is that ok. And what about the beak ?


----------



## LMM (May 12, 2002)

Hey Airforce!

I am putting some of my birds into a pigeon show, in Woodstock, Ontario, at the end of November, and I received some advice about how to prepare for a show. You should clean their feet, trim toe nails and beak, give them a bath (no feather lice) about a week before the show, and the alcohol/water will keep their feet clean. Are you putting some birds in a show? I hope this will help you, and good luck in the show.

LMM


----------



## airforce#1 (Dec 13, 2001)

LLM:
Thanks for the reply.
Yes Iam entering my birds in a show.
The Young Bird National In Portland OR USA
Oct 19th.
I have 11 Racing Homers to enter.
No fancy birds at this time.


----------



## Pigeonrh (Oct 3, 2001)

11 of one breed? Wow.. isn't there a limit?

------------------
Ryan Harvey
~*~Crossbreed Lofts~*~
http://www.angelfire.com/or3/crossbreedloft


----------



## bigbird (Aug 19, 2000)

Are these show homers?
Carl


----------



## airforce#1 (Dec 13, 2001)

Hi BigBird:
These are all unflown Racing Homers.


----------

